# Spot the difference....



## Guest (Feb 9, 2006)

See how many you can get - I got 3 :

(hope the link below works - I'm not that great with computers !)

http://members.home.nl/saen/Special/Zoeken.swf


----------



## YELLOW_TT (Feb 25, 2004)

Now that is an old one but make sure you look very closely


----------



## phodge (Sep 1, 2002)

Made me jump!

:lol:


----------



## Sim (Mar 7, 2003)

Just made the Mrs jump... she is not my friend now


----------



## Mrs Wallsendmag (Dec 13, 2005)

Does this come with a health warning :lol: :lol:


----------



## steveh (Jan 14, 2004)

I was expecting that to happen but it still nearly gave me a heart attack. :lol:


----------



## ObiWan (Sep 25, 2005)

Obvious but effective :lol:


----------



## GW1970 (Jul 4, 2005)

Tried and tested formula :wink:


----------



## CraigKORE (Sep 17, 2005)

This kid got a bit of a fright with something similar...


----------



## Blade_76 (Aug 11, 2004)

CraigKORE said:


> This kid got a bit of a fright with something similar...


There are some sick parents out there... I mean lets zoom in on his face while he cries his eyes out... :roll:


----------



## steveh (Jan 14, 2004)

Poor kid's going to be scarred for life.


----------



## ronin (Sep 6, 2003)

CraigKORE said:


> This kid got a bit of a fright with something similar...


The links gone down, can you remember what you searched for?


----------

